# Couples/Sexual Board Games - Recomendations?



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

My wife and I are trying to improve our sex lives. And one area we are open to exploring is the board games/card games that many of the toy stores seem to offer. 

I think we would like a game that assists with foreplay and helps us open up about our sexual needs/wants/desires.

Do any of you folks have any ideas?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I always recommend "Discover Your Lover" board game. But I have not tried many others, so I am no expert. If you click on this thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...eet-innocent-ladies-these-message-boards.html

and scroll down to ready my posts , I will go in depth to what this game offers.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

This is a good one:
Sex Around the House by XBC

If you don't have access to be intimate in your entire house though, you might want to try one of these:

Stairway To Pleasure by HappyHer Exclusive

Or

Fantasy Cards by HappyHer Exclusive


----------

